# FarmPro 2425 3 pt lift issue



## Terry Cook (May 27, 2020)

My 3 pt arms went up but won't go back down. Replaced the hyd hose to the bucket joystick, was working everything to get the air out. 3pt seems to try to go up when you use the raIse control but it is already all the way up, nothing happens when you try to lower the arms. What can I do.... bought a brush hog but no way to hook it up now.


----------

